# cant wait for bobcat season



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Anybody else getting itchy for Wed.?I have a few swamps located with sign as of yesterday.


----------



## halstead4448 (Oct 10, 2005)

That's one predator I'd like to start hunting. I just need to stop procrastinating and get up there and snoop around to find some sign. Please post any pics if you connect.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Probably the toughest thing about hunting them is finding fresh sign. They come to the call relatively easy. I have seen them charge in and i have seen them come in real shy.I'm on about a 4 year coldstreak. I didnt get out much last year. the year before i blew it 3 times. year before that i flat out missed twice.got a couple in years past but im definately due. They certainly are fun to hunt. Find snowshoes and or grouse, and cats are nearby.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Never hunted them, A friend has one coming to a deer carcass on his property in Rosco. Co. quite frequently. Quick ?, Is it legal to hunt over bait? I'm not going to hunt it but I was just wondering.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2508speed said:


> Never hunted them, A friend has one coming to a deer carcass on his property in Rosco. Co. quite frequently. Quick ?, Is it legal to hunt over bait? I'm not going to hunt it but I was just wondering.


 Yes its legal to bait, but i think game animals cannot be used when the season is over for the game that is bait. You should read the regs on that.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad they opened some new zones I have a friend that owns a section of land that I can hunt . His boy shot a doe the last weekend of muzzy season and when he went to retrieve it a hour later he was met by 7 cats feeding on it.all I can say is here kitty kitty lol


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

The deer was probably a yote kill. Yearling. We're not going to kill the cat. Just think it'cool to see it. You're right on the grouse and rabbits. Lot's of them.


----------

